# 29g BioCube journal



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

bought the 29g bc from bigfishy last week, so going to shut down my nano fluval chi (and back to fw on that tank) and have everything transferred to the biocube.

the actinic bulb wasn't working and waiting for bigfishy's replacement, might take a couple weeks according to him and i'll have to deal with having only half the lights for now.


hardware so far:
egg crates at bottom of tank
maxijet 400 in circulation mode
20lb of dry rocks
5lb of live rocks from my nano
30lb of dry sands


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would suggest to trow lid out and get nornal lights

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i will most lightly retofit a led light to the lid, but really tight on money atm after getting the tank and all the rocks/sand. Maybe after these 2 bulbs go out on me i will spend the money on new led rather than new bulbs


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

2 weeks into setup, everything is running nicely. The Yellowtail Damsel has been in there since day one, had to transferred him here as i shut down the nano tank on the day i set this up, he looks perfectly normal since day one and adapting nicely. 2 zebra hermit are also loving the tank, snails are starting to come out of the LR up again the past few nights. Diatoms boom about 4-5 days ago and dying down since yesterday. Also a lot of bright lime algae on the dry rocks, from what i read on other boards this seems to be part of coralline algae.

going to do my first WC this week


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

SourGummy said:


> i will most lightly retofit a led light to the lid, but really tight on money atm after getting the tank and all the rocks/sand. Maybe after these 2 bulbs go out on me i will spend the money on new led rather than new bulbs


If you do an LED retrofil, please let me know how that goes. I have a 29G biocube as well, and may be interested in LEDS as well!


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

1 month update, a little late on this post, took the photo in the beginning of the month but never had the chance to post it. Tank is going along pretty well, hair algae starting showing up after the diatoms died down. As of these photo I have added a fire shrimp but he likes to hide at the back unless during feeding time. Rocks are still bright lime green in color, ready to add some corals 


preview: since these photo i've added 2 more turbo snails, bring live stock count up to 1 yellowtail damsel, 2 turbo, 2 zebra hermit, 1 fire shrimp, and 5 or so random tiny snails from my old tank. Also got back the hammer coral which I gave my frd to take care of while i took down my old tank. New update in a week =)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

crazy radioactive rock!


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

month 1.5


fragged the hammer into 2 pieces, one with 3 heads and another with 2 heads soon to be 3 as well. Got a 6spot gobies last weekend, the yellowtail damsel left him alone after a small fight for the first few mins, he was eating nicely and sifting sands for a few days, then suddenly it disappeared yesterday morning, not sure where he's hiding. Greenhair algae problem is under control, sand were like a green lawn last week. Now cyano is showing up on a few parts of the rocks as well as the sand where i had greenhair algae. Continuing to do 2-3 gallon WC weekly as well as siphoning out as much algae as I could during the WC.

in the near future, looking to get a nem with a clown fish big enough to hold its own against the yellowtail. If somehow my 6spot did not survive I will replace it with a watchman gobies. Really want to get a firefish gobies but I do not think its a good idea with the yellowtail damsel in there already.

any suggestion on some cheap/colourful coral to fill up my tank? Also would love it if someone can give me a piece of LR covered with coralline algae so I can start seeding those radioactive rocks =p


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

if you're interested in selling that hammer for a good price pm me


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Great to see the hammer is growing! Great start!


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

battling heavy cyaon outbreak, upping my WC to twice a week. On the other hand some nice looking macroalgae is growing out on the top of the middle LR (see link below for type)

ACETABULARIA SP.
http://live-plants.com/wineglass.htm


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would suggest to siphon cyano out where you can

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I would suggest to siphon cyano out where you can


+1

But you also have to deal with why it is growing in the first place. A refugium full of chaeto is the best way to deal with the excess nutrients which is probably the biggest factor. Google & read up more on what causes cyano; there's a lot of snake oil cures out there, but the best is to starve it.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

2 months update

the cyano died down for a week or so and came back again , going to get a skimmer soon once i see the one that i want goes on sale =).

added an additional dry rock to fill in some space, also a bunch of other stuff on boxing day

livestock:

6 head hammer coral
2 SPS coral
1 maroon
1 bangai 
1 yellowtail damsel
1 LTA (took a few days to fix it in place, but the maroon is not hosting it)
5 zebra hermit
5 blue legged hermit
2 turbo snail
2 astrea snail


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

my tank suddenly took a sharp turn and became much better. Almost all cyano went away since last night. Even the bangai who usually stay still in one spot become more active and swim around a bit more. Mushroom frags i got yesterday from alex open up nicely, almost double the size from when i saw them at alex's cave. Got two hitchhiking feather duster from him as well, lol.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

good to hear! I'm battling cyano right now but i'm pretty sure its from the rocks I got on boxing day. Love where the tank is setup also. Just make sure to leave some room for your upgrade (because it happens to everyone)


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

Month 2.5 update


everything still growing nicely, algae/cyano problem reduced to also zero, coralline algae all over the shell of snails and on some spot of the rocks, still waiting for it to boom 

the clown is still not hosting the LTA, i dont think he even realizes that the LTA is there since he only hang around the top of the tank. Have a healthy population of snails/pods, also spotted a hitchhiking crab with black tips on the claw last week near the SPS, took him out the next day without much trouble.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

its been a while since my last update, here are some new photo


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nice tank, but now you should add red and green corals 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

sig said:


> nice tank, but now you should add red and green corals


definitely, but coralline algae are starting to show up since 2 weeks ago at an increasing rate, I can see new growth on LR everyday. So I want to see how the tank looks after the LR turns red before deciding what color coral i will get.

the mushrooms are not really growing in my tank


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

SourGummy said:


> definitely, but coralline algae are starting to show up since 2 weeks ago at an increasing rate, I can see new growth on LR everyday. So I want to see how the tank looks after the LR turns red before deciding what color coral i will get.
> 
> the mushrooms are not really growing in my tank


I have a 29G biocube, and like u, my mushrooms were not working out. I lost a ricordea. I even lost the regular blue mushroom, which i thought were supposed to be super hardy.

I guess the next tank then


----------

